# Cincinnati Storm pics



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is a few pics from the 2/12- 2/14 storm.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

It sure is a beautiful site... when it's somewhere else. I hate going without electric. The sounds in the woods, when covered in ice like that is spooky to say the least.

Awesome pictures. Bet it was rough working in that tho.


All Clear


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

Up in columbus we got a good amount of both. First part of the storm was a solid four or five inches. Changed over in the afternoon to freezing rain/sleet and I would say accumlation was around two inches, which was a nightmare. Then we got another shot of snow on top of it. Last night I was out until 11 after a local comapny called me to do sidewalks at an office building. I love pushing snow, but ice is a


----------

